# emperor scorpion with swollen abdomen



## mastercave (Jul 28, 2012)

So after a search, I did find 2 old threads about similar situations but the pics were no longer available so I could'nt confirm much. In those threads, the scorpion died a short while later......

Picked up this female at an expo, body is about 3 inches. I fed her a 1/2" dubia a couple days ago that took her a couple hours to eat. The tank is 90F/80F and 75%. She walks around frequently then hides in her burrow. I assume this is normal behavior. She drinks water as necessary too.

So what could this strange bulge be? That orange speck was wet substrate.


----------



## tarantulalover9 (Jul 28, 2012)

she is probably in pre-molt, pic of her will really help  good luck


----------



## mastercave (Jul 28, 2012)

i'll try to grab a full body pic when she comes out of her burrow again


----------



## tarantulalover9 (Jul 28, 2012)

okay great, they useually come out at night so when she comes out tonight just turn back on the lights and take a pic


----------



## Ludedor24 (Jul 28, 2012)

Mastercave, its 100% not premolt. Also its fully grown as you can tell the color of the telson. Juv's will be a milky white color. It looks like an fecal impaction from the picture. All you can do really is just ride it out, aside from keeping the enviorment ideal (high temp high humidity per req.) Best of luck to ya

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mastercave (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks Ludedor. I'm quite surprised that she's full grown. Another vendor at the expo had emperors for twice the price and size.

I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Ludedor24 (Jul 28, 2012)

Its possible she/he could have one left but doubtful, unless the colors in the picture is  off. Evenso a premolt emp looks different. Here's an example:


----------



## Risky (Jul 28, 2012)

Ludedor24 said:


> Mastercave, its 100% not premolt. Also its fully grown as you can tell the color of the telson. Juv's will be a milky white color. It looks like an fecal impaction from the picture. All you can do really is just ride it out, aside from keeping the enviorment ideal (high temp high humidity per req.) Best of luck to ya


That's the first that I've heard that you can ID an adult by the color of the telson.  Is that only with emperor scorps?


----------



## Michiel (Jul 29, 2012)

That is not a good sign, as said, probably faeces impaction or something of the likes....My emp had it too, and it lived on for months, but eventually died. I have seen this more often in emps...

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------



## mastercave (Jul 29, 2012)

if it is impaction (knock on wood), should I continue to feed her weekly?


----------



## Ludedor24 (Jul 29, 2012)

As far as I know just emp's .....not saying there are not others though


----------

